# Video card freezes computer?



## AznDemon (Jun 2, 2007)

I recently bought a 3DFuzion nVidia GeForce 7300GS and installed it in my desktop. But the desktop would now freeze after several minutes! I upgraded up to a 400W PSU to meet the card's requirements but something still seems to be wrong...

What I am wondering is, is it just a bad card? the PSU? or maybe the cooling? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Did you uninstall the drivers for the old one and install the newest drivers for the new one?


----------



## AznDemon (Jun 2, 2007)

simpswr said:


> Did you uninstall the drivers for the old one and install the newest drivers for the new one?


I installed drivers for the new one, but I don't think I un-installed drivers for the old one. Could that be whats causing all of this?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Could be . . it's always best to uninstall the old drivers when you change video cards . . Have you downloaded the newest drivers?


----------



## AznDemon (Jun 2, 2007)

simpswr said:


> Could be . . it's always best to uninstall the old drivers when you change video cards . . Have you downloaded the newest drivers?


I only installed drivers that came with the included CD... Where would I go for latest drivers? Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

http://www.nvidia.com/content/drivers/drivers.asp


----------



## AznDemon (Jun 2, 2007)

Awesome, lets see if this fixes the problem. I miss having decent gfx in my games and apps...:sigh::sigh:

Thanks for all your help! ray:ray:


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

I would use these drivers for that card:
http://www.nvidia.com/object/winxp_2k_84.21.html

They are the most stable.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you should have checked your computers power requirements before buying a new supply
put your specs into here
http://www.extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp
based on a quality supply and add 30% to the end result and that's the minimum you need
if it is a pcie card the 12v+ line needs to put out 24a
agp 18a


----------



## AznDemon (Jun 2, 2007)

dai said:


> you should have checked your computers power requirements before buying a new supply
> put your specs into here
> http://www.extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp
> based on a quality supply and add 30% to the end result and that's the minimum you need
> ...


I did that and my current power supply gives me more wattage. So I think I'm good in that area.

I installed new drivers and everything worked fine for about 2 days or so. And than it started to freeze my computer again.... I have speedfan running constantly and well, my overall temperature stays between 105-115F. Is that good or am I experiencing heating problems that may lead to my gfx acting up?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what about the amps on the 12v line


----------



## AznDemon (Jun 2, 2007)

dai said:


> what about the amps on the 12v line


12v = 16.01A

I'm guessing thats the problem?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

see if you can borrow a psu with the extra amp output ,to try in it and see if it fixes the problem


----------



## AznDemon (Jun 2, 2007)

dai said:


> see if you can borrow a psu with the extra amp output ,to try in it and see if it fixes the problem





dai said:


> if it is a pcie card the 12v+ line needs to put out 24a


What power supply outputs 24A?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

post your specs
m/b
cpu
ram
videocard
h/d
cd/dvd
floppy
fans
pci cards
usb
age of m/b


----------



## AznDemon (Jun 2, 2007)

dai said:


> post your specs
> m/b
> cpu
> ram
> ...


In the order you posted:

MSI RS480M2 (MS-7093)
AMD Athlon 64 X2 2.2GHz (Dual-core)
Micron Tech. DDR SDRAM PC3200 1024MB x 2 = 2048 MB of RAM
3DFuzion nVidia 7300GS 256MB
Seagate Barracuda 7200RPM SATA 300GB
TSSTcorp DVD-ROM TS-H352C
No Floppy
1 80mm Fan
Basic TV Tuner Card
6 USB ports and 1 Firewire
Age unknown


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371002
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371001
the second one is on special and with the rebate brings it down to the same price as the first
i put your specs through the calculator
you listed only a dvdrom i assumed you mean't a dvdrw
not knowing the age of the m/b and it is a 2yr old model i allowed 15% for capacitor ageing and the result was
419+30%=525w


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

I would go with the 650w because it will be able to handle an 8600GTS or X2600XT if you decide to upgrade to one of those in the future.


----------



## AznDemon (Jun 2, 2007)

Thank you for the help and advice. Now I know that it is not my card but my inadequate power supply. 

I am going to building my new PC soon, and will more than likely purchase the 650W Trio soon. 

Once again, thank you for all of your help!


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

You're welcome.


----------

